# Got laughed at on Saturday…



## Joeshwa24 (Sep 17, 2009)

Well this is the first thread I have ever started on this board but I had to share this story.

This Saturday the group that I ride with every weekend headed up to Cloudcroft (Cloudcroft is a small village in the south eastern Mountains of New Mexico at about 8000ft) where we normally ride and as we pulled up there was a group of about 5 guys getting their gear set up. All of them had $5000+ setups and when we got out to and started unloading one of them walked over and asked if we were local and then asked if they could follow us, we, of course, said yes. Now what you need to know about our group is that none of us makes more than 35K a year and we all have families so our gear is low end. In the group we have a full rigid Cannondale from 1992, a 2005 Hardrock, and my 2006 Trek 820. All have some upgrades but that’s what we can afford and we love to ride. Well when we pulled our bikes out these guys start laughing at us and take off and one of them hollered back “Never mind”. We didn’t let it cramp our style too much and got set up and took off about a half hour after them. 

We started passing there slower riders less than half way through the 9 mile loop trail and caught their best rider on the climb back into town. We were sitting in front of the local shop, High Altitude, when their first guy came in about 45 min behind us. Score one for the losers. 

P.S. I think all of us are upgrading to better bikes in the spring.


----------



## skellz (Sep 26, 2006)

haha.. nice one!


----------



## LUNARFX (Apr 20, 2009)

You can have the most expensive and best equipped components on any bike in the world, but if you don't know how to ride it, that $4000 bike might as well be a Wal Mart bike(no offense to any Wally supporters). Nice story.


----------



## Mike Aswell (Sep 1, 2009)

There was a post on my LBS' blog about InterBike that said:

"Is the 26" hardtail truly dead, and, if so, when will Europe get that memo?"

And I was thinking, "I didn't get that memo either." 

Generally speaking, it ain't the arrow, it's the Indian.


----------



## Creeper (Feb 22, 2009)

riders 1 wannabees 0 You should have asked each one as you passed, "are you ok? I was just wondering since you were going so slow."


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

Ahhhhh....poetic justice. I ride a couple of nice bikes, but I'm far from a bike snob. I'll bet those tools didn't have much to say as they came straggling back in from their ride with their new found less than superior attitude....hahaha.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Sep 17, 2009)

Well in all honesty it could have been the altitude. If you are used to riding at sea level and then try to ride at 8000+ feet it’s tough. We actually didn’t say anything other than “Coming up on the right/Left” as we were getting ready to pass. When they rolled in and we were sitting out front we just smiled. I was just disappointed that they would be like that. We have such a chill scene here it’s hard for me to fathom real animosity because of gear or riding style. Around here the DH guys would just as easily have a beer with the XC guys as anyone else and vice versa, I don’t know what it’s like other places but that’s how it is here.


----------



## JackFromNC (Dec 24, 2003)

Good story. Never judge a book by its cover... unless it's a pr0n mag.


----------



## 40hills (Apr 24, 2006)

Reminds me of that old movie "Breaking Away". Are you a "cutter"? [kidding].
You'd have to be old like me to know of it though.

I had almost the same thing happen to me back in 2004... I was riding a really old rigid Giant Butte for a while and never got any respect... I did end up making a significant bike upgrade shortly thereafter though.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

don't buy upgrades...ride up 'em instead. nice work, padre.


----------



## GoremanX (Jun 22, 2009)

I've been a victim of rider snobbery before, and it always takes me by surprise. I love to ride, but I ride what I can afford, and I can only afford one bike. That one bike needs to do lots of pavement, lots of bike paths, lots of XC, and a bit of FR. Since mid-July, I've put 730+ miles on my bike.

I've had roadies snicker at my fat tires as they blast by, full sussers laugh at my hardtail as they fly over my head, and weight weenies roll their eyes at my heavy saddle bags.

I don't get it. I don't laugh at any of those people for having a restrictive single-purpose bike. However I have noticed that these people always have multi-thousand $$$ bikes. None of the Wal Mart cyclists ever snicker at anyone else. Must be a status thing.


----------



## Redbeard77 (Sep 9, 2009)

Good for yall for showing some class. Hopefully those guys enjoyed their big helping of humble pie and will be more gracious to the locals next time.


----------



## blue72beetle (Aug 31, 2009)

That's what I like about the guys I ride with here. They don't care what you ride, everyone just has fun. I ride 11 year old Schwinn Homegrowns, and no one cares. I love em, and I have fun. The only reason I can't keep up is because I'm out of shape.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

The important thing at the end of the day other than being better than them is, when looking at them in their tights, who had the bigger penis?


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

I was ridiculed once by some tool because I was riding a Wal-Mart bike. He was quick to point it out too..."Oh you have one of those Wal-Mart bikes. You need a bike like mine, I payed $1500 dollars for it and it was worth every penny." I proceeded to tell the chubby guy with the poor social skills that I did have a better bike on lay away and that you have to start somewhere. Then I dropped him like a bad habit on the trails. I was surprised at how rude he was.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

What a bunch of jerks! 
Great that you smoked them, but even if you didn't, people like that aren't worth worrying about. 
I rode up at Cloudcroft one time. Lincoln National forest, right? I still have my high altitude T-shirt. Really nice mountain singletrack in thick woods, from what I can remember. 
But what I remember most about Cloudcroft is the sign there that says they have the Southernmost ski run in the USA. I think that's wrong. I think Mt. Lemmon near Tucson is farther south.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Sep 17, 2009)

Just so no one gets the wrong idea, I like expensive bikes. I have an Epic on lay-away for the spring. I just was bummed on the hate and stoked on the clear win. I have no doubt that if we were ridding those bikes that we would have been even faster.


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

Joeshwa24 said:


> Just so no one gets the wrong idea, I like expensive bikes. I have an Epic on lay-away for the spring. I just was bummed on the hate and stoked on the clear win. I have no doubt that if we were ridding those bikes that we would have been even faster.


Well you seem like a class act and I don't think you could have handled the situation in a better way.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Sep 17, 2009)

smilinsteve said:


> What a bunch of jerks!
> Great that you smoked them, but even if you didn't, people like that aren't worth worrying about.
> I rode up at Cloudcroft one time. Lincoln National forest, right? I still have my high altitude T-shirt. Really nice mountain singletrack in thick woods, from what I can remember.
> But what I remember most about Cloudcroft is the sign there that says they have the Southernmost ski run in the USA. I think that's wrong. I think Mt. Lemmon near Tucson is farther south.


Sweet bro, Yeah Lincoln National forest. I am actually from the town at the bottom of the mountain, Alamogordo it's about 10 minutes away. I am not much for skiing as we have about 340 beautiful riding days so I stay in the saddle year round so I have no idea about the ski slopes.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Hard to imagine, isn't it, that someone would be so shortsighted as to not recognize the strong possibility that they are about to make an ass out of themself? Even if they are so un-evolved as to need to feel superior to others, surely they have lived long enough to know that that's exactly when one gets knocked down a few pegs.

Ah well. I'm glad to hear your lesson-teaching was of the civil variety. Good on you.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Joeshwa24 said:


> Sweet bro, Yeah Lincoln National forest. I am actually from the town at the bottom of the mountain, Alamogordo it's about 10 minutes away. I am not much for skiing as we have about 340 beautiful riding days so I stay in the saddle year round so I have no idea about the ski slopes.


Yeah I rode Alamagordo too. I saw purple prickly pear which I hadn't seen outside of Southern AZ before. There are a lot of similarities with Tucson. Desert town but a short drive straight up the road for high altitude mountains, pines snow, etc. Cool place!


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

It's like the old saying goes, "The fool may point out that the Emperor wears no clothes, but the Emperor is still the Emperor and the fool is still the fool." Congrats on teaching a group of douche bags a lesson in civility and humbleness!


----------



## Thehemiman (Apr 3, 2009)

Sweet...I've done this once before while wearing jeans, timberland boots, and a skateboarding helmet..all while riding a 250 dollar gt avalanche...good fun!

But now i'm on a Kona 29er with clipless. Still wear basketball shorts and that dang skateboarding helmet though...


----------



## dan82au (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice story. I haven't really been the victim to bike snobbery even though I ride a 10 year old GT Tequesta. 

I can relate to it with my photography hobby after dropping my DSLR in the saltwater I went back to using my old film camera. You get quite a few smirks from novice photographers with their flash $10k kits(not with the people I shoot with regularly, they know I dropped my good camera) - on the other side of the scale I've had people come up to me thinking I was really good (I'm not). This is the attitude I adopt with bikes I guess, If they have an older or cheaper bike they could be pushing its limits and/or better riders.

Bike related - I have passed a few people on the local trails on expensive rigs walking technical sections that I'm riding down. Kind of makes me fuzzy inside even though the person may not be a bike snob.

I can see the competitive spirit in challenging the locals on their tracks but I don't see why the hell you would bag them out 

/rant


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

don't judge a book by its cover. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scorp979 (Jul 14, 2009)

I love the toys that go along with this sport, no doubt about that, but I am in this sport for the ride- Passion for the ride is what makes a great biker. All the toys are just a bonus. I for one wouldn't stress over someone who doesn't realize that and would have to consider them the posers.

Didn't some corny movie quote once say, "Its not how you stand by your car but how you race your car." Yeah, this is the same thing.


----------



## BetterRide (Apr 6, 2004)

Bike snobbery is funny. My first 8-9 years racing I was always broke so my bike and "kit" were always a little ratty and lesser riders on brand new bikes with brand new shinny kits would always look down at me or jump in front of me so I didn't get in their way. It is sad that people judge by what kind of bike you are on or your clothing. We are all out doing the same thing, having fun on bikes. As always it is the rider not the bike and for picking friends I judge people on personality, not how well they can ride a bike and certainly not their clothing or bike choice.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

I entered my first ever MTB race two years ago on a 1999 Trek 6000. The race was put on by the college in my town and consisted mostly of members of the various college teams competing. Lining up in the pack, one of the kids from my own town looked at me in my gym clothes and sneakers then looked down at my _eight_ year old bike before telling me that he had the same bike "like _ten_ years ago" and laughed in my face. I always try to respond on a different level so I told him "thanks!" in a semi-excited, semi-sarcastic way but it still gets me kinda mad when I think about it.

I have a nicer bike now but I am always happy when I see people on older or cheaper bikes out on the trails. There is something so motivational about being a few miles out on a rough, rocky climb and seeing a 60yr old man slowly bouncing back down the trail on a 15yr old hybrid mtb with cross tires and knowing that he's already finished the same climb that I feel like I'm struggling to get through!

Sometimes I do feel like a bike _un_snob when I see teenagers with expensive AM or FR bikes, but that probably isn't a much better attitude than the opposite


----------



## sunsetrider (Jun 15, 2006)

Whale of a story. Screw those guys. I finally got a nice rig, but mostly spent my time on medium level bikes. I wouldn't dream of insulting someone elses ride. Just happy to see everyone out and enjoying life the way it should be enjoyed. I wish u would have given them boys a wedgie on the way by. Slapped em on the bootie or something.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

sunsetrider said:


> Whale of a story. Screw those guys. I finally got a nice rig, but mostly spent my time on medium level bikes. I wouldn't dream of insulting someone elses ride. Just happy to see everyone out and enjoying life the way it should be enjoyed. I wish u would have given them boys a wedgie on the way by. Slapped em on the bootie or something.


medium level to a nice rig? :skep: 
that's like someone saying they had a lexus and upgraded to a benz.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

Joeshwa24 said:


> Well this is the first thread I have ever started on this board but I had to share this story.
> 
> This Saturday the group that I ride with every weekend headed up to Cloudcroft (Cloudcroft is a small village in the south eastern Mountains of New Mexico at about 8000ft) where we normally ride and as we pulled up there was a group of about 5 guys getting their gear set up. All of them had $5000+ setups and when we got out to and started unloading one of them walked over and asked if we were local and then asked if they could follow us, we, of course, said yes. Now what you need to know about our group is that none of us makes more than 35K a year and we all have families so our gear is low end. In the group we have a full rigid Cannondale from 1992, a 2005 Hardrock, and my 2006 Trek 820. All have some upgrades but that's what we can afford and we love to ride. Well when we pulled our bikes out these guys start laughing at us and take off and one of them hollered back "Never mind". We didn't let it cramp our style too much and got set up and took off about a half hour after them.
> 
> ...


It's impossible to avoid bike smug and it gets worse the higher the elevation. Just don't let yourself get to the point where you love the smell of your own farts.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Joeshwa24 
It's a shame that they changed their mind about following your groupe, you could have had loads of fun watching them try to keep up.

Unfortunately we have loads of that sort of stuff go on here in the UK and we use the term "all show... no go"


----------



## Thehemiman (Apr 3, 2009)

roc865 said:


> medium level to a nice rig? :skep:
> that's like someone saying they had a lexus and upgraded to a benz.


A lexus to a benz is not really an upgrade. Now a lexus to a bmw with a proper gearbox is an upgrade:thumbsup: (note sig and icon)


----------



## sunsetrider (Jun 15, 2006)

Thehemiman said:


> A lexus to a benz is not really an upgrade. Now a lexus to a bmw with a proper gearbox is an upgrade:thumbsup: (note sig and icon)


HAHA. I actually went from more like a Chevy Cavalier to a Cadillac. I still don't have a compensating for something else type bike, but I like it.


----------



## Thehemiman (Apr 3, 2009)

sunsetrider said:


> HAHA. I actually went from more like a Chevy Cavalier to a Cadillac. I still don't have a compensating for something else type bike, but I like it.


That's fine by my books...I see far too many people who have things (whether it be bikes or cars) that don't know what they are truly capable of which kind of upsets me. Kind of like someone taking a full rigid 29er through a messy rock garden compared to someone with a full suspension titanium bike going down a fireroad. That's how I feel about old men driving their sports cars 30mph through a nice twisty road when I've driven an f250 through the same stretch of road at least 15mph faster....


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

There's been a young guy-Soldier I think--been out on our local trails as late. Has a good helmet, camelbak etc, bike rack--the bike is a NEXT.
He seems to ride it pretty well.


----------



## older'nslower (Feb 28, 2009)

Reminds me of a story that appeared in MBA around 10 or so years ago. It was called "The Ape-man of Pasadena" I think. A couple of the MBA guys were climbing up some mountain in CA and congratulating themselves on how well they were doing with all the latest gear. When they got to the top, they spotted someone well below them riding up the switchbacks at a pretty good pace. When the figure got closer they could see it was a guy in a T-shirt, jeans, and canvas tennis shoes riding an old girl's bike with ape-hanger handlebars. He made it up the mountain, posed long enough for them to take a photo and bombed back down. They weren't as smug on the descent.

I've seen guys from rural areas riding some POS who could smoke everybody else because they didn't know they weren't supposed to be fast. I've also seen posers with the latest gear who were winded before they got to the trail head. Ya can't tell what kind of riders they are by the bike.


----------



## Zepinator (Feb 20, 2009)

On a regular Saturday morning ride with about 20 others on a huge variation of bikes, we would often get a visit from the "bushman" (that was our nick name for him). He rode something too old to recognise, with no helmet, bare foot,on a rigid hard tail. He would smoke us all on any trail then just disappear as quickly as he came. Very strange. We had great respect for this bush nomad.


----------



## archtop44 (Oct 20, 2006)

Ha ha! Good story.

Besides being tools, their assessment of your bikes was nicely ignorant. Those are all fine handling modern bikes. They might feel a little better about getting smoked by you guys if they rode your bikes and realized what decent bikes they were, so don't tell 'em. 

I am always so stoked to see people out on trails on good cheap bikes, especially waaaaaay the hell out in the middle of nowhere, or riding hard stuff. I only get nervous if the rig looks like it's not safe mechanically or, the worst, if they are riding nervously on scary terrain with no helmet. Yikes!


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

Bike snobs suck. I took my bike in for repairs and the owner of the shop told me I should upgrade to an Ibis because my bike is "obsolete".
It's a 2004 Turner Burner. It's all beat to hell but I think it's still a nice bike by most people's standards.


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

Just like with someone that was in my class in gr7. Thought because he had a $5000+ Carbon XC bike made him the best rider in the school...I was on a walmart bike...He couldn't keep up.


----------



## brassnipples (Feb 26, 2006)

I've been fortunate to always have bikes that fall in the nice category, but nothing that's been over the top flashy or expensive. This year I picked up a fairly flashy bike really cheap on craigslist and it's made me stupid. It is a really nice rig that I love riding hard and it's been fun to show it off to my friends who know I would never normally pay for stuff like carbon cranks. But I get self conscience about it at the trailhead because it attracts attention (probably all in my head), so I usually wait until the last minute to pull it out of the car and take off.

I'm neuritic enough about it that I've worked hard to be a lot faster this year just so I wouldn't be "that guy" struggling down the trail on a blingy bike. Yea, I have issues.


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

brassnipples said:


> I've been fortunate to always have bikes that fall in the nice category, but nothing that's been over the top flashy or expensive. This year I picked up a fairly flashy bike really cheap on craigslist and it's made me stupid. It is a really nice rig that I love riding hard and it's been fun to show it off to my friends who know I would never normally pay for stuff like carbon cranks. But I get self conscience about it at the trailhead because it attracts attention (probably all in my head), so I usually wait until the last minute to pull it out of the car and take off.
> 
> I'm neuritic enough about it that I've worked hard to be a lot faster this year just so I wouldn't be "that guy" struggling down the trail on a blingy bike. Yea, I have issues.


I used to be like that when I got my F8 then parts started breaking(Even tho its a cheap xc bike), Now as it sits...Its ghetto SSed, brakeless, random Rim with a freewheel for the rear. I couldn't be happier for 1 reason. It works. Its not the ride, its the rider.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

Great story, what a bunch of weenies. 
Maybe they scan this site and are reading this. I hope so!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I started out on a cheap bike, so I don't rag on others for riding one. I used to see some guys who raced sport class on my local trails and kept up with them pretty well. I was basically just tooling around after class. I have a nice bike now, but I've had it awhile. It's an older bike...6yrs old now, but I always get comments on how nice it is. I always thank them and then mention it's kinda old and not THAT nice. If a guy at a shop ever told me to upgrade solely because it was obsolete, I'd rip them a new one for presuming anything, and promptly stop spending any money there (and possibly complain to the owner/manager).

Next year, I'm going to look like the tool with expensive equipment who can't ride...but if anyone thinks of ripping on me, I'd like to point out that I've spent the past 6 months recovering from cancer (will probably be another 6 months before I'm on the trails again). Road riding probably sooner, though.


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

Most people started on a low end bike. That doesn't mean I would like to go back. Nor does it mean having a great bike makes you fast, but it does increase the fun quotient. I haven't ridden myself since June b/c on July 2nd I destroyed my thumb. I just started again riding to work though so soon hopefully I will be back on the trail instead of the road.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Good on yas' great story. Good thing they didn't follow your group or they would have held you guys up anyway.


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

i still ride an entry level bike. $700 bike with $300 in upgrades. i just started riding 2 years ago and wanted to see if i would like it. doesn't make sense to pay top dollar for something you might not enjoy. i might upgrade down the line but right now i'm happy with my bike and upgrades.


----------



## jake7 (Jul 25, 2006)

otis24 said:


> Bike snobs suck. I took my bike in for repairs and the owner of the shop told me I should upgrade to an Ibis because my bike is "obsolete".
> It's a 2004 Turner Burner. It's all beat to hell but I think it's still a nice bike by most people's standards.


sounds like you need to find a new bike shop


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

Back in 1998, my usual riding buddy brought a new guy to one of our regular rides. We did the Apex trail in the foot hills. i was riding a Norco Java hard tail with Marzocchi DH3 fork. The new guy was riding a brand new Jamis full suspension. He proceeds to tell me that I might beat him on the uphill, but there was no way I will be able to keep up with him on the downhill. I am not even sure why someone would come right out with a statement like that. Me and my buddy were laid back mountain bikers, not racers.

To make a long story short, I had to kick his butt up and down the trail. I waited for him at the top and let him go ahead of me on the way back down. I passed him quickly and waited in the parking lot for him for quite a bit.

I was nice to him and respectful and never rubbed his nose in it, but his whole attitude was changed 180 degrees.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow thanks for all the nice comments guys. I have found in life the fastest way to prove you’re an idiot is to insist on your “rights” and try and cram your opinion down someone else’s throat. My favorite professor (Frank Webb, New Mexico State University, head of philosophy) told me that “Open minded stubborn folks always get respect, know what you believe but listen to others. Better to listen and disregard than to only let your own opinion inform your belief”. Every word teaches me something, some teach how to live, others teach how not to live.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

I don't judge or snicker at anyone because everyone has to learn to ride sometime. The only assumption i would make is that if you had toe cages on i would assume you were inexperienced. I always wonder whether to say something when i see people that appear to be inexperienced about to roll into sketchy trails on a entry level bike with toe cages.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

You made up a 75+ minute gap on a 9 mile ride? Even if it's 20 miles that seems a little hyperbolic. Specious. Almost absurd even unless these are the most difficult trails in history...and you belong on a podium somewhere.

And you started catching people with a 30 min head start in only 4.5 miles? I could be running and you wouldn't be able to catch me so quickly.

And these guys were friends? When I ride with friends we don't let ourselves get nearly spread out enough for someone to claim they are catching our slower riders at one point and our faster riders later on.

Also, WalMart bikes, especially the NEXT bikes, were never meant for technical bike trails and I think most or all come with a sticker warning you so. If you claim someone it out there killing is on a NEXT bike then I'm just going to have to not believe you. Sorry, call me cynical.

I get the point of the story, judge not lest ye be judged. On to the next stroke the broke thread.

fin.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Sep 17, 2009)

MisterC said:


> You made up a 75+ minute gap on a 9 mile ride? Even if it's 20 miles that seems a little hyperbolic. Specious. Almost absurd even unless these are the most difficult trails in history...and you belong on a podium somewhere.
> 
> And you started catching people with a 30 min head start in only 4.5 miles? I could be running and you wouldn't be able to catch me so quickly.
> 
> ...


Sorry dude I was speaking in generalities it may have been more like 15 min that we started behind them I'm not sure. I don't know if they were friends or not but they all came together. The first guy we passed was walking his bike up an intense climb, the next 3 we passed in a group and the last guy we passed in the last climb. They rolled in together with in about 2 min of each other so I assume that they waited at the trail head for the last guy. 
And yes this is one of the most intense trails I have ever ridden. Sorry to give you reason to doubt.


----------



## dan82au (Aug 28, 2009)

Joeshwa24 said:


> Wow thanks for all the nice comments guys. I have found in life the fastest way to prove you're an idiot is to insist on your "rights" and try and cram your opinion down someone else's throat. My favorite professor (Frank Webb, New Mexico State University, head of philosophy) told me that "Open minded stubborn folks always get respect, know what you believe but listen to others. Better to listen and disregard than to only let your own opinion inform your belief". Every word teaches me something, some teach how to live, others teach how not to live.


Least you were inspired enough to post. Mountain biking is a tough sport. Those guys were idiots - what if they were faster and got in a touch of trouble, would you stop?


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

Great story, but what if they didn't even notice your bikes, but instead, realized that you just pulled into the lot, and would be at least 30 minutes before you started?

Then, knowing that they are pretty slow, just decided to get a head start. I mean, you did start 30 minutes after them.

(just playing the devil again)


----------



## dan82au (Aug 28, 2009)

idbrian said:


> I don't judge or snicker at anyone because everyone has to learn to ride sometime. The only assumption i would make is that if you had toe cages on i would assume you were inexperienced. I always wonder whether to say something when i see people that appear to be inexperienced about to roll into sketchy trails on a entry level bike with toe cages.


I still use toe cages  i.e toe clips :thumbsup: Mainlys due to budget - $12.95 a set and when I rode more often clipless pedals were just phasing in... Sorry to say but give the best rider a bike that isnt going to drop a chain or taco a wheel - he is going to flog your arse.


----------



## BruceB83 (Sep 16, 2009)

What a bunch of tools. I wouldn't be surprised if those people put their expensive bikes on credit cards. Some people care about appearing to be well-off more than actually being well-off. Sorry but unless you're a millionaire or you professionally compete, spending $4,000 on a bicycle is flat out retarded.


----------



## BlueMountain (Nov 8, 2006)

Not really retarded...more like high disposable income and I dispose of my income how I see fit. I don't eat out, drink, or party but I have a couple of expensive bikes and I spend on the best gear I can find. I ride with people on all sorts of bikes though most do have rigs over $4K. If someone new came in with a 92 HT, it is all good- just ride hard and be cool...and don't talk smack. It is the rider and company we appreciate; not the bike.

Not that I laugh at anyone for what they ride- that is just disrespectful and superficial but yeah, I have 4K-5K bikes and I pass most people but get passed by XC racers and strong riders at times. What is this stupidity about your skills and strength having to correlate with what you ride? Do guys who buy Porshces and Vettes run faster or are guys who buy Hummers any tougher in a fight? That's a bit of sour grapes coming through. Chill out and ride what you can afford to buy with cash or card- stimulate the economy this year and next. Those guys were probably a bit elitist and young...no big deal. Just enjoy your rides and let those guys stick to their groups.


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

BlueMountain said:


> I dispose of my income how I see fit.


Simple as that. More bluntly stated as "mind your own business".


----------



## gregdr (Sep 21, 2005)

25 years ago when I first started riding mtb's I might have thought someone had to be a little crazy to spen $4000 on a bike, but I would not have called them retarded.

My last bike whcih I bought and built in last Jan costs about 4 grand. Its a lot but I spent it on something I enjoy doing. You are no better than someone laughing at a person with a cheap bike.

Now lets go ride....


----------



## tybo (Jul 2, 2007)

Great story. Great ride in the clouds. Keep in mind also the rim trail.


----------



## mirusa (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm a huge believer that the engine is the most important component on any bike. One of my anxieties is that I might be on a bike that's above my ability and be perceived as a poseur by better riders. Probably why I rode my entry level bike for years beyond it's expiration date.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Sep 17, 2009)

tybo said:


> Great story. Great ride in the clouds. Keep in mind also the rim trail.


Dude I shoot rim trail all the time. I didnt know there were locals on this thread:thumbsup:


----------



## tybo (Jul 2, 2007)

Joeshwa24 said:


> Dude I shoot rim trail all the time. I didnt know there were locals on this thread:thumbsup:


Yep. Just came down from cloudcroft live in town all summer. Sucks to be in the heat again. Well enjoy the weather at 9000 feet. Ever do the lap around the train tracks.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

First off.......great story and great way to handle it. Way to freaking go!

I do, however, have a question to some who have replied (although I haven't had the chance to read everything so this may have already been discussed).

I am extremely fortunate to have a career that allows me to be able to afford 5k+ bikes (which I never take for granted especially in this economic climate - trust me) and in the past have gone through those days of budget bikes. I for one have NEVER judged a rider based on what they ride. I have seen some incredible stuff over the years by guys/girls on some lower end rides. The bike doesn't mean shyte.

That being said, I was at one point in my life able to spend endless amounts of time in the saddle (never more than in 2005) and my fitness and ability, more or less, reflected the gear I was riding. I placed well in races, did some sweet long weekend rides without feeling a thing and all was good. I later (the following year) started building another ride and then my first child came along which meant less time in the saddle. This of course affected my fitness. Fast forward a little while longer and a second new ride and child comes along. Now, even LESS time in the saddle.

Needless to say, nowadays, my rides are still totally enjoyable (because I love to ride) but I know sometimes I get looked at for having all this high end gear but not quite the form to show for it. I do O.K. but nowhere near where I used to be. Even in the years where I felt at my best I never once judged anyone based on what they rode. I would gladly ride with anyone who wanted to have fun out there (still like that now) but if someone is calling me a "poser" because I'm not _shredding the trails _like nothing they've ever seen (based strictly on my gear) than you're no better than those originally posted about in this thread. It's B.S. man.

To me, kids always come first and if that's going to sacrifice my fitness than so be it.

Anyway, I'm off for a short in-town tour on the CX bike..............now that I have a minute.

Cheers,

Ska!


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Sep 17, 2009)

tybo said:


> Yep. Just came down from cloudcroft live in town all summer. Sucks to be in the heat again. Well enjoy the weather at 9000 feet. Ever do the lap around the train tracks.


Are you talking about the "Race Track" that starts between High Altitude and that open parking lot and takes you down to the bottom of switchback then back up by that park on the southwest side of town?


----------



## BOAB (Sep 11, 2008)

I've gotten similar looks and I'm sure comments and even laughing when I've done a few tri's. Last year I caught a couple of "elite" competitors at a offroad tri looking my way and making jokes. My comment to them as I walked by was, aren't you two glad this is a full contact event? I stand 6'5" @ 295#'s, to their 5'11" 170# selves. I just smiled and walked off. I know I'm slow on the trail, I don't need some @sshat to remind me. I'm a trail cuiser not a trail bomber.


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

This thread reminds me of the ride our regular shore group did when we invited a guy we knew from volleyball. This guy is about 6 foot 5 inches tall, and at the time would trip over his feet trying to swing at a volleyball. He had mentioned that he liked to mountain bike so we invite him out to the shore with us. 

He shows up in his old Mercedes wagon, pulls out his bike, a Cdale SuperV - which at the time was a pretty current bike, but had toe baskets. He opens the hood of the car and grabs a set of gardening/work gloves off the engine and says lets ride.

We didn't know what to think, but within about one minute knew this guy could ride way better than anyone in our group. Over the next few years that we rode together I can't even count the number of times I was walking down and impossibly steep, wet, slick, rocky line only to have this guy ride a line that I never even saw in the first place. Even after I saw his line I still just laughed as it was so far above my level. I did manage to bridge the gap a little over the years, but even when my riding was at it's best I still wouldn't or couldn't ride some of the lines this guy could hit in what would seem to be perfect control.

So here is the other side of the story were we were on the side of being a bike/rider snob and got schooled big time. But just like the OP this crazy, eccentric bud of mine never rubbed it in, he just was out for a ride, nothing more.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Sep 17, 2009)

Ska! said:


> First off.......great story and great way to handle it. Way to freaking go!
> 
> I do, however, have a question to some who have replied (although I haven't had the chance to read everything so this may have already been discussed).
> 
> ...


 Dude I love high end gear and I am not even a year back in the saddle so my stamina isn't where it could be. In my book you can pose just as easy on a $200 bike as a 5K+. It's about two things in my estimation, how you treat others and the degree of honesty you use in your self evaluation. In my opinion we should be brutally honest with ourselves and looking to pour grace into the lives of others. It doesn't mean I let people trample on me but I should always be giving the benefit of the doubt until someone gives clear reason not to. To be honest I was not completely doing that in this situation. Those guys could have just been having a bad day.


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

In all fairness to those guys, one time I was asked to lead a ride and was that told some non-local guys would be joining us. The ride info. was posted ahead of time in terms of difficulty, distance, etc... I was gonna lead a group of about 15 riders through my local trails. Not a race, not even a fast ride, since we were gonna stop here and there to play on some rock features along the way, but still a challenging route and so it was posted as an "intermediate" ride.

Well this truck pulls up, and these three guys scamper out, and proceed to unload their bikes. I think one was a Wally-world NEXT, another was an older Schwinn with elastomer forks, and the last bike I could not tell what it was, except it looked really, really heavy (and no it wasn't a DH rig)

Two of the guys were wearing sweatpants, and I was really surprised when we got rolling, they kept the sweatpants on even though it was already 85 degrees here in sunny SoCal.

We got under way, and as leader, I kept hanging back to wait for these guys, but after only 2-3 miles it was apparent they were way in over their heads, (physically and also technically since the single-track sections were freaking them out)

I felt bad for the main group which was ahead of us, they had to ride ahead, stop, wait for us, ride again some more, stop, you get the picture.

I din't want to be an a&&hole so I just kept encouraging the slow guys to walk the techy sections but eventually they were walking all the climbs also. After another mile of this, fortunatley, they had completely bonked and decided to turn around and let the rest of us go.

Now, I'if these guys had shown up in single-speeds AND sweatpants, I probably would have given them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## ErickKTM (Jul 29, 2004)

I really don't notice what kind of bike someone is on. Unless it is the same as mine, than I really look at it. 

For example, this Saturday, I was doing a preride of a race course. I meet two guys in the parking lot and just start riding with them, one was on a full suspension and one was on a hard tail, both bikes worked fine, so they must have been nice. Second lap, we hooked up with a Expert level racer on a 29", his bike was black and beat up looking, but worked fine and he was flying.


----------



## luckynumber9 (Mar 7, 2009)

good story. I had a similar experience a few years ago on my entry level hardtail with two guys on ellsworths.


----------



## T_E (Jan 8, 2008)

Funny. It's all relative. I used mtbr to hook up with a group ride in CO. I showed up and some of the hardcore riders are just being tools because I am of a different skin color. Tried to talk to a few during stops as if they didn't hear me. So I just followed the ride leader all the way.

To prove my point that it's all relative, I've tweaked my profile on mtbr, changed my bike, and occupation, then pm'd a few guys about their rides and routes, also pm'd a guy twice about his amoeba lights. I haven't received a pm back. Funny how it works.


----------



## Mule Ears (Apr 5, 2008)

I can relate. I ride a grubby Redline D460 and wear full-length hiking pants (with trouser bands), T-shirt and trail runners on my rides. I expect the occasional smirk, but I'm sometimes caught offguard by outright hostility from better/more-fashionably equipped riders. So I love a good comeuppance story. Thanks.


----------



## MJOHAN (Sep 18, 2009)

*Perceptions*

Old equipment does not equal sub-par rider. The same way that big calves do equal race results. Yet we've all been on the start line and looked at some dude's ripped legs and had a moment's thought of 'no way can I hang with that'. Yet surprisingly the are not usually more than mid-pack finishers. Bottom line; perception is not usually reality.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Great story. 

We don't get much hostility or snobbery around here (at least that I have noticed). Some of the full suspension guys actually compliment us "lesser folk" that still rock hardtails or rigids.


----------



## Zepinator (Feb 20, 2009)

osmarandsara said:


> The ride info. was posted ahead of time in terms of difficulty,
> 
> We got under way, and as leader, I kept hanging back to wait for these guys, but after only 2-3 miles it was apparent they were way in over their heads,
> 
> ...


Such a familiar story osmarandsara. I was involved in a local club which took all levels of riders out on the trails. It was often a fine balancing act having a total beginner & other slightly more experienced riders together. You want the beginner to enjoy the experience & don't want to bore the other riders having them lose interest. We would often have a route set up with short cuts so we could try to please all riders as much as possible. We only lost a few riders occasionally using this method but it was all good.

Also being a high end bike sort of guy I would often take my oldest/ dirtiest bikes on these beginner rides & tone down the clothing some what as an attempt to encourage the new riders & make them feel welcome.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice story. I've always had crummy bikes that i slowly built into nicer bikes. Now i have a nice 2003 Salsa. i feel that i must ride it like a pro.when i ride the Klein One of my favorites bikes was my 89 Klein Pinnacle. It was( in 89 ) a bright green, now in 2009 it has faded, oxidized and really looks like it was in the bushes for about ten years. I was making a repair/ adjustment and was passed by a group, one with FS Yeti, another with a nice looking Salsa, all were expensive bikes. One suggested "get a real bike." I was pissed. This parade of ignorance looked like a bike add from Architectural Digest. It didn't take too long to catch them. I was too out of breath to say anything. I just passed and tried not to look dead. That was the easy part. The hard part was not to let them catch me. Those guys ride there often and i'm in way better shape now. I'm building a SS from a 1959 Schwinn Corvette. When I'm done i will be going out to beat them in a rusted old bike that must weight 40 lbs. This time i'll wait at end of trail. Only for their idea of a real bike.
Does that make me an a$$hole? Or just some one who is tired of being judged by those with more. I like the idea that no one has a bike like my Klein. I should take my Klein and put Walmart stickers on it and start to race it. 
i guess I'm a reverse snob. That's just as bad.


----------



## spadmike (Oct 6, 2008)

I have to admit I have a nice bike; but son kicks my butt on anything he rides. I know it's not about the bike!


----------



## OSOK (Jul 11, 2009)

I think that's life in general. In almost every sport, you have the dudes that are all bling bling on their gear, and probably use that to make up for their game. A long time ago I can remember showing up to a paintball game with a pump (pump, shoot, pump, shoot) and pwning dudes left and right with automatic guns. Again, it's life... full of jerks anywhere you go.


----------



## Lule (May 4, 2009)

Money can buy: Bikes, cars, stuff.

Money can't buy: Talent, experience, intelligence, class.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Lule, i think you just summed it up perfectly!


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

People think that snowboarding is all about having all this shiny equipment and baggy clothes. But I remember this one time that I showed up at the mountain in a skin tight monkey suit with a wakeboard. When I got to the top these kids were laughing at me and pointing. Well, I totally smoked them down the mountain. Just goes to show, money can't buy rad skillz.

I...just...can't...seem...to...look...away...

Yeah OSOK, I'm sure you were killer with the pump gun. If you still have it I have some friends that would love to see you play with that thing. The over under is 2 rounds before you come to your senses.


----------



## erosive (May 15, 2009)

i'm pretty frugal. i dont drive, party, or spend reclessly, but i've got one of those high end bikes y'all hate so much, cuz thats what is important to me.
bike snobs are a drag... but so are insecure owners of shitbikes trying to race and prove their worthiness every time they see a nice bike.
i wouldn't make fun of a cheap bike, but i would laugh my ass of at a cyclist who worried more about me and my bike than the trail he was riding.
i am so sick of being told i don't need suspension and gears by singlespeeding loosers. i ride what brings ME joy.

...and sorry guys, it's not a race unless everyone is racing. you didn't win anything.

p.s. not all singlespeeders are loosers... just the ones who need to chastize others for their riding preferences.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

osmarandsara said:


> Not a race, not even a fast ride, since we were gonna stop here and there to play on some rock features along the way, but still a challenging route and so it was posted as an "intermediate" ride.


I've come to realize that Beginner/Intermediate/Expert group rides really means nothing. Even within a region there are trails that have advanced labels put on them that are a joke compared to the beginner labeled trail at another park less than 20 miles away. Not to mention that technical difficulty vs stamina difficulty needs to be addressed. This always leads to confusion. When NJ rides are lead they have like a paragraph to describe the difficulty so problems don't arise.

I'd say i'm a strong intermediate technical rider but with upper beginner stamina. I don't fit into many group rides.


----------



## Mongoose Pilot (Jun 30, 2009)

*Best*

Who cares what anyone else thinks. Do what is best for yourself.


----------



## BetterRide (Apr 6, 2004)

Joeshwa24 said:


> Wow thanks for all the nice comments guys. I have found in life the fastest way to prove you're an idiot is to insist on your "rights" and try and cram your opinion down someone else's throat. My favorite professor (Frank Webb, New Mexico State University, head of philosophy) told me that "Open minded stubborn folks always get respect, know what you believe but listen to others. Better to listen and disregard than to only let your own opinion inform your belief". Every word teaches me something, some teach how to live, others teach how not to live.


I like your professor's attitude. I can't tell you how many mountain bikers have asked me, "well what could you possibly teach me?" when I learn from nearly all of my students and have been fortunate enough to have some the best mountain bike racers in the US say they learned a great deal from me.


----------



## BetterRide (Apr 6, 2004)

*Caution, roadie content*

I have heard that "attitude is everything" and I have to agree. I was working on a different newsletter topic when I received this email from a future student:

"...Thanks again for sharing some of your time with me and I love it when I have the opportunity to visit with people that have your type of enthusiasm about the sport.

It's kind of funny timing because I went to a gym here in Florida to do a spin class this morning and as I was walking back to my car after class, I saw a group of cyclists who were sitting together having coffee. So I stopped to say hello and ask them about their ride, and they practically stone-walled me! It was sort of discouraging. I thought to myself "you guys suck". I'm a fellow cyclist and wanted to hear about their ride! But apparently, they couldn't see past their social limitations! (-: So it was especially encouraging to visit with you about cycling this evening. Thank you."

She nailed it about their social limitations, she could of been the highlight of their day yet they were "too cool" to talk to her, their loss. I have seen this a lot in the two sports I have spent most of my adult life pursuing and it is really sad and limiting. Often people will only talk to you if they feel you are as good or better than they are at a given sport or activity which I think is funny and sad. First there is always going to be somebody better than you, do you want them to shun you? We were all beginners at one time, even your hero in the sport struggled a little at first. Second, choosing your friends by how well they ride a kids' toy is rather sad. I choose my friends by their attitude, you are a nice person I will be your friend. Happy, friendly people that may not be the best athletes are more fun than arrogant "experts".

There is a great book called, "Zen Mind, Beginner's Mind" and it talks about how the expert's mind is limited while the beginners mind has infinite possibilities. I like this idea, just think how the world would be if all the "great thinkers" had expert minds. We would still think the world is flat, airplanes would not exist, my kerosene lamp would be dimming about now, my laptop would be the size of my house, just think about all the "experts" who were wrong. Funny, I am sure if you asked the cyclists who wouldn't talk to my student if they were "expert cyclists" they would say "yes". Yet when pressed further they would admit that are thousands of cyclists who are "better" (their term, not mine) than they are, so why the attitude?

I have learned something/s from my students at every camp I have taught, and made a lot of friends. To make a long story short, attitude is everything so open your mind!


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Joeshwa24 said:


> Well this is the first thread I have ever started on this board but I had to share this story.
> 
> This Saturday the group that I ride with every weekend headed up to Cloudcroft (Cloudcroft is a small village in the south eastern Mountains of New Mexico at about 8000ft) where we normally ride and as we pulled up there was a group of about 5 guys getting their gear set up. All of them had $5000+ setups and when we got out to and started unloading one of them walked over and asked if we were local and then asked if they could follow us, we, of course, said yes. Now what you need to know about our group is that none of us makes more than 35K a year and we all have families so our gear is low end. In the group we have a full rigid Cannondale from 1992, a 2005 Hardrock, and my 2006 Trek 820. All have some upgrades but that's what we can afford and we love to ride. Well when we pulled our bikes out these guys start laughing at us and take off and one of them hollered back "Never mind". We didn't let it cramp our style too much and got set up and took off about a half hour after them.
> 
> ...


So the douchebags proved they were douchebags. Aint life grand?

BTW, there is NOTHING wrong with any of your bikes. Upgrade when you want to, because you want to and only if you want to.


----------



## skeeter (Dec 30, 2003)

40hills said:


> Reminds me of that old movie "Breaking Away". Are you a "cutter"? [kidding].
> You'd have to be old like me to know of it though.
> 
> I had almost the same thing happen to me back in 2004... I was riding a really old rigid Giant Butte for a while and never got any respect... I did end up making a significant bike upgrade shortly thereafter though.


breaking away is a great flick.


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

great story!

i avoid people like you because i'm rolling on a $5000 bike and i don't want you to make me look like a fool!


----------



## Mongoose Pilot (Jun 30, 2009)

*wonder*



sanjuro said:


> great story!
> 
> i avoid people like you because i'm rolling on a $5000 bike and i don't want you to make me look like a fool!


Ever wonder why the CEO's of major corporations dress down when they get their yearly bonus?


----------



## Frenzy808 (Sep 2, 2008)

I know this feeling. I will admit, I used to run High end XTR and get the best parts even though it cost way more than I can afford. I end up noticing that these parts don't last very long. Now being being on the saddle for years 20+ and counting I still ride my 1998 GT Xizang bike that I bought 2000 new now running affordable Sram X.7 group. I never got the "snob" look but I do feel people always try to put us to shame with there high end gear on group rides. My satisfaction is the fact I can talk to them in full sentences while we are riding and these cumps are gasping for air trying to say just one word.


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

I didn't read all of the replies because this is obviously an "us vs them" thread, but I'm calling ******** on this. They started 30 minutes ahead. You finished 45 minutes faster. On a 9 mile ride. You were 1:15 minutes faster, on a 9 mile ride. 

Those numbers are so absurdly exaggerated that it makes me not believe one part of your story. I would have laughed at you too, because apparently you are a superhero, and I laugh at anyone that runs around wearing a cape.


----------



## JPark (Aug 12, 2009)

hitek79 said:


> I didn't read all of the replies because this is obviously an "us vs them" thread, but I'm calling ******** on this. They started 30 minutes ahead. You finished 45 minutes faster. On a 9 mile ride. You were 1:15 minutes faster, on a 9 mile ride.
> 
> Those numbers are so absurdly exaggerated that it makes me not believe one part of your story. I would have laughed at you too, because apparently you are a superhero, and I laugh at anyone that runs around wearing a cape.


I saw it more as a "it's not the bike, it's the rider" and "bike snobs suck" thread. Even though the op later admitted he may have exaggerated the times, I still enjoyed the story.
That being said, your cape comment was very creative and quite funny


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Sep 17, 2009)

hitek79 said:


> I didn't read all of the replies because this is obviously an "us vs them" thread, but I'm calling ******** on this. They started 30 minutes ahead. You finished 45 minutes faster. On a 9 mile ride. You were 1:15 minutes faster, on a 9 mile ride.
> 
> Those numbers are so absurdly exaggerated that it makes me not believe one part of your story. I would have laughed at you too, because apparently you are a superhero, and I laugh at anyone that runs around wearing a cape.


Yeah dude I said in later post that we started more like 15 min behind and that they held up for their whole crew at the end of the trail. Sorry I wasn't trying to mislead I was just typing the story up and not really thinking of the times.

the super hero thing did make me laugh...


----------



## GFmarlin (Oct 3, 2009)

*Yeahhh*

You guys are truly kick ass ride on!:thumbsup:


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

Thehemiman said:


> A lexus to a benz is not really an upgrade. Now a lexus to a bmw with a proper gearbox is an upgrade:thumbsup: (note sig and icon)


now you are having a laugh...bmw's are german fords...a dime a dozen...go to europe and see...in england a 3 series is more popular than a ford mondeo..bmw is the ultmate chav mobile.

PS joe - great story and well played by just smiling when they came past....


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm usually pretty humble on boutique bikes as I'm riding by. I love seeing beginners getting out there and getting some. The only time I'll speak up with some criticism is when they are not wearing helmets...that really bugs me. Please, if you're gonna try a sport like mountain biking especially on the rocky, gnarly, cactus filled trails we have around here, please go to goodwill and pick up a $2 helmet and save yourself and us tax payers $10,000 from a helicopter ride to the hospital. Other than that, Ride On!!!


----------



## nonoy_d (Jun 27, 2005)

Joeshwa24 said:


> Well this is the first thread I have ever started on this board but I had to share this story.
> 
> This Saturday the group that I ride with every weekend headed up to Cloudcroft (Cloudcroft is a small village in the south eastern Mountains of New Mexico at about 8000ft) where we normally ride and as we pulled up there was a group of about 5 guys getting their gear set up. All of them had $5000+ setups and when we got out to and started unloading one of them walked over and asked if we were local and then asked if they could follow us, we, of course, said yes. Now what you need to know about our group is that none of us makes more than 35K a year and we all have families so our gear is low end. In the group we have a full rigid Cannondale from 1992, a 2005 Hardrock, and my 2006 Trek 820. All have some upgrades but that's what we can afford and we love to ride. Well when we pulled our bikes out these guys start laughing at us and take off and one of them hollered back "Never mind". We didn't let it cramp our style too much and got set up and took off about a half hour after them.
> 
> ...


_________________________________________________________________
At the trail head, it used to be that I drool on bikers who have the higher end bikes. That was then but years later, more buying/borrowing power (as we live in this capitalistic world). I can now afford the higher end bikes, at least to compensate for my lack of talent. Right now It is my bike that is looked upon.
I do have tremendous respect on bikers who continues to bring their (old reliable) rigid bikes, and I know that they are better riders if I see several updgrades done on their bikes. If I would ask a favor to this kind of guy (following him on the trail/showing me the trail) I would give him my disclaimer just "to go easy on me". Usually it works


----------



## jdlmodelt (Jul 6, 2009)

Ahhhh, the thrill of victory on a vintage bike.
I'm with you guys.
James


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

Great story. Reminds me of what happened to me this past weekend. I had my first downhill race at Wisp Resort in MD. Out of the 20-some riders, there were three of us on hardtails (including me [Specialized P1 All Mountain w/ an upgraded fork]). One guy on a blue Enduro laughed at my bike  . I ended up coming in 7th, which I don't think is bad at all for my first DH race lol.


----------



## BetterRide (Apr 6, 2004)

mwayne5 said:


> Great story. Reminds me of what happened to me this past weekend. I had my first downhill race at Wisp Resort in MD. Out of the 20-some riders, there were three of us on hardtails (including me [Specialized P1 All Mountain w/ and upgraded fork]). One guy on a blue Enduro laughed at my bike  . I ended up coming in 7th, which I don't think is bad at all for my first DH race lol.


Great job in your first race! Wisp resort?! I was the co-director of Snowboarding there in 1990! I miss Deep Creek Lake and that little mountain, good times!


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

BetterRide said:


> Great job in your first race! Wisp resort?! I was the co-director of Snowboarding there in 1990! I miss Deep Creek Lake and that little mountain, good times!


It is a nice little mountain haha. I've been skiing out in Utah and I know what you mean by "little mountain", especially because you can go from the top to the bottom in a few minutes on a bike.


----------



## BetterRide (Apr 6, 2004)

mwayne5 said:


> It is a nice little mountain haha. I've been skiing out in Utah and I know what you mean by "little mountain", especially because you can go from the top to the bottom in a few minutes on a bike.


Yeah, but it was really fun on a snowboard, a lot of natural hits all over the mountain and no crowds! How are the mtb trails there?


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

BetterRide said:


> Yeah, but it was really fun on a snowboard, a lot of natural hits all over the mountain and no crowds! How are the mtb trails there?


Fun, except when its really muddy out, since the mud mixes with the pine needles it doesn't like to come off of your bike and it gets gunked up in your components really easy. Other than that many of the trails are a blast. The race we had was on a run called "High Roller". Starts out pretty much on the flat part of the peak then slopes down to a windy rocky/rooty single track with some bermed turns. Once you get out of the steep rocky section, the trail exits and crosses under the main lift to the other side. On that side there are a few manmade drops and a lot of natural drops. There's one part where you feel like you're going down some stairs, but its just a bunch of roots dropping really fast. So, then it winds its way through some more natural drops down to a nice, steep, and smooth section where you pick up tons of speed. The bad part though is it exits on a quarter pipe (there's a line to the left that passes the lip, but I had too much speed during the race and couldn't turn in time and up I went :madman: ) Then you book it down beside where the current inter tube slope is to the finish line. There are some others, but that one is probably the most fun and off topic we go lol


----------



## robm6107 (May 23, 2009)

Know whatcha talkn bout when it comes down to the frame makers. I've been a Trek rider (road & mtb) for years & have recently upgraded to a Motobecane (Fantom DS)-thats right I said upgraded. I love her, she's fun & lighter than my old Y bike (Trek). No snikers yet but aware of the cruelties are out there.


----------



## BetterRide (Apr 6, 2004)

mwayne5 said:


> Fun, and off topic we go lol


Yeah, didn't mean to hi-jack the thread but I have always been curious about Wisp in the summer, thanks.


----------



## fallzboater (Jan 18, 2004)

It's all very, very simple. Anybody on a bike worth more than 1.5 times yours is a tool, and on a bike worth less than 1/2 yours is a loser. That generally still leaves a decent number of potential riding partners, and plenty of people to mock. Both are important.


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Jan 13, 2008)

ah yes, Cloudcroft has some nice dirt. Eff the elitest.


----------



## VintageFolly (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm a tolerably fit rider who does some fairly technical rides, and this weekend I got schooled on bitterbrush by an old geezer on a Girven with the original fork. Hadn't seen one of them in years. My bike is nothing to write home about, an old Super V with headshock, and I always feel like the old timer, but this time I felt like I had the better equipment. In the end, he rode off and left me.

FWIW, I'm 47, so if I say someone is old, then that is saying something.

Used to join a road ride outside of Houston when I was working in the area, and I just had my beater bike that I traveled with, and would ask to join some of the groups, They would look down their noses at me, so I would ride off and leave them. It was rather funny, with me having 10 years on any of them, and my bike was older than most of them, and with them riding in a peleton, they still couldn't ride me down. There is something to say for living in CO, and then showing up at sea level. There were some seriously good riders there, but there were whole lot more posers on the latest and greatest parts.

FWIW, the last time I was in Cloudcroft, I just about ripped my leg off trying to ski those icy slopes. Still hurts sometimes.Next time I will just ride my bike.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

You guy are much better men than I.I would have rubbed it in hard at the end of ride.


----------



## styonile (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice way to show those losers that think gear is everything.


----------



## RiderDean (Jul 21, 2009)

I started on a Wall-mart bike. I put almost 800 dirt-miles on it then bought my Giant. It was a Schwinn, weighed 44 pounds and I cranked the hell out of it! I now have almost 1500 dirt-miles on my giant that is 15 months old.

I respect the hell out of ANYONE out there cranking on the trails but I have a special respect for those with the drive to do it on the oldest, heaviest, least expensive bikes..... because anyone can buy equipment ..............but it takes an frickin Olympian to suck the marrow out of it!


----------



## davidbeinct (Dec 6, 2007)

BetterRide said:


> I have heard that "attitude is everything" and I have to agree. I was working on a different newsletter topic when I received this email from a future student:
> 
> "...Thanks again for sharing some of your time with me and I love it when I have the opportunity to visit with people that have your type of enthusiasm about the sport.
> 
> ...


Actually, the inventions you allude to were mostly made by experts. The Wright Brothers in particular get passed around as "non-expert" tinkerers, but were in fact quite expert in engineering and physics, they quite well understood the physics of what they were tinkering with when they invented the airplane.

I think true genius comes in any field when someone has the background of an expert, but doesn't allow his or her mind to be closed to possibilities. Jimi Hendrix had the imagination to change the way his instrument was played, but he had thousands and thousands of hours playing with R&B bands and practicing to get his understanding of the instrument to the point where his imagination could take flight.

Now back to your discussion of bike snobbery and such.

David B.


----------



## ExpertCrasher (Aug 8, 2008)

This is exactly why when I pull into the trail parking lot with a 7k bike on the back I'm nice to everyone, don't judge and just ride my pace.


----------



## Silver_Slug (May 10, 2005)

Hate bike snob characteristics as much as the next guy.

But realistically, the "Judge not" rule applies both ways in a lot of situations. Obviously, I have no idea exactly how the original story unfolded. No idea about facial expressions or intonation of conversation, but here's a snapshot of what the conversation would have been like, had our little group of misfits been the group of 5 in the story (most of us sporting comfortable rides&#8230

*Greg (the mad climber in our group) approaching the locals:* Hey! Are you guys locals? 
*You guys:* Yeah, ride here all the time.
*Greg:* First time for us on the trail. Do you guys mind if we follow you? 
*You guys: * No problem. We're just getting our stuff together. 
*Greg:* Cool....let me go tell the others guys.
*Greg: (to us): * Hey! Those locals said they would show us around the trail! Sweet huh?
*Me:* Are you #@#$%# nuts? Do you see how young those dudes are? Do you see how skinny they are? Do you see how well used their equipment is? They ride this trail ALL THE TIME!!!! This is their home course! There is no way in h3ll I'm going to be part of slowing down the ride for them and feeling like I am ruining the reason they all showed up here this morning!
*Greg: *Oh&#8230;.OK then, I'll just let them know we'll head out on our own.
*Greg to locals: * Thanks for the offer, but never mind&#8230;.. 
*You guys: * Bike snobs! Let's wait 30&#8230;&#8230;er&#8230;..15 minutes and go catch 'em&#8230;.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Sep 17, 2009)

Silver_Slug said:


> Hate bike snob characteristics as much as the next guy.
> 
> But realistically, the "Judge not" rule applies both ways in a lot of situations. Obviously, I have no idea exactly how the original story unfolded. No idea about facial expressions or intonation of conversation, but here's a snapshot of what the conversation would have been like, had our little group of misfits been the group of 5 in the story (most of us sporting comfortable rides&#8230
> 
> ...


 Ha... dude I am 6'5" and tip the scales at 235... Skinny was not what they were thinking, but I am down with what you are saying. I don't think that's how it happened but you could be right, actually hope you are. However, the laughter and facial expressions led me to believe otherwise. Honestly, if those guys showed up this weekend and asked to ride with us I would totally ride with them, I'm not a grudge holder at all, live and let live.


----------



## jdlmodelt (Jul 6, 2009)

*Lol!*



Zepinator said:


> On a regular Saturday morning ride with about 20 others on a huge variation of bikes, we would often get a visit from the "bushman" (that was our nick name for him). He rode something too old to recognise, with no helmet, bare foot,on a rigid hard tail. He would smoke us all on any trail then just disappear as quickly as he came. Very strange. We had great respect for this bush nomad.


Thanks for that story about the bush-man, what an image that formed in my mind. I can hardly stop laughing.
J


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

HAHA!!! You probably passed the guy who started the "New Mexico is Full of Morons" thread a few weeks ago and thats why he got pissed and posted his sorry ass story.


----------



## BetterRide (Apr 6, 2004)

frikka said:


> You guy are much better men than I.I would have rubbed it in hard at the end of ride.


agreed! I would have had to of made some sort of smart ass remark!


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

I have been riding for almost 10 years now, and I just recently spent a lot of money on a bike. I rode a Giant AC bike for almost 5 years, and then I finally replaced it with a bike I never thought I'd own. Except now I'm super self conscious that people judge me for it, and I told myself that the only way I can own a nice bike is if I can ride it and use to its potential. Not sure that's the case though.....

However, being on that side of it, my personal philosophy is that there aren't enough bikers out there for us to single each other out negatively. If you're on a bike, sounds good to me. We get enough oppression, if you will, from all the other trail users, and pretty much anyone who doesn't understand. 

If anything, they should be laughed at for buying something so expensive and not bothering to ride it to its potential.


----------



## cifex (Sep 11, 2009)

MisterC said:


> People think that snowboarding is all about having all this shiny equipment and baggy clothes. But I remember this one time that I showed up at the mountain in a skin tight monkey suit with a wakeboard. When I got to the top these kids were laughing at me and pointing. Well, I totally smoked them down the mountain. Just goes to show, money can't buy rad skillz.
> 
> I...just...can't...seem...to...look...away...
> 
> Yeah OSOK, I'm sure you were killer with the pump gun. If you still have it I have some friends that would love to see you play with that thing. The over under is 2 rounds before you come to your senses.


I call semi-BS. A wakeboard could not carve on a groomer and would be wicked slow in pow (though probably fun). Dunno why anyone would laugh at it though. I'd prob have a beer waiting for you at the bottom of the run.


----------



## seanrmz (Jul 15, 2009)

good 1 guys. where i ride we dont look at our brands..we just ride and shoot the ****..


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

I have an expensive steed only because I saved for years and years... my beloved Stumpy Pro carbon (2008) FSR is my pride and joy.

Now, when I see guys doing the same trails on hardtails - 1992 or even a Spesh Hardrock - I have _RESPECT_ for them because I know I have it cushy and they have proper skills


----------



## portnoy (Jan 19, 2004)

*That's the ***** of it...*

...in that it doesn't really matter. You love your bike and that's it. Why is nobody's GD business. I was slow on my 1983 Diamond Back Ascent EX when I was a busboy, I was slow on my Davidson Hardtail, I was slow on my Trek Liquid, I was slow on my ID and my 575, and now I'm slow on my Nomad and my Strong Frames hardtail. It was nobody's business when I had a $400 bike, and it's nobody's business that I have a Nomad now.

My riding skill's are irrelevant to this but I can say that I can do things on the Nomad I've never been able to do on any other bike. Money well spent as far as I'm concerned. However, I just got laid off so maybe I'll be back to a hardtail only some day. If so, that's the way it goes.

I love bikes, ride reasonably well, and I buy the best one's I can afford at any given time. Why wouldn't I? Why wouldn't anybody?

M-

Dammit, I loved every one of those bikes


henrymiller1 said:


> Nice story. I've always had crummy bikes that i slowly built into nicer bikes. Now i have a nice 2003 Salsa. i feel that i must ride it like a pro.when i ride the Klein One of my favorites bikes was my 89 Klein Pinnacle. It was( in 89 ) a bright green, now in 2009 it has faded, oxidized and really looks like it was in the bushes for about ten years. I was making a repair/ adjustment and was passed by a group, one with FS Yeti, another with a nice looking Salsa, all were expensive bikes. One suggested "get a real bike." I was pissed. This parade of ignorance looked like a bike add from Architectural Digest. It didn't take too long to catch them. I was too out of breath to say anything. I just passed and tried not to look dead. That was the easy part. The hard part was not to let them catch me. Those guys ride there often and i'm in way better shape now. I'm building a SS from a 1959 Schwinn Corvette. When I'm done i will be going out to beat them in a rusted old bike that must weight 40 lbs. This time i'll wait at end of trail. Only for their idea of a real bike.
> Does that make me an a$$hole? Or just some one who is tired of being judged by those with more. I like the idea that no one has a bike like my Klein. I should take my Klein and put Walmart stickers on it and start to race it.
> i guess I'm a reverse snob. That's just as bad.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

Joeshwa24 said:


> Well in all honesty it could have been the altitude. If you are used to riding at sea level and then try to ride at 8000+ feet it's tough. We actually didn't say anything other than "Coming up on the right/Left" as we were getting ready to pass. When they rolled in and we were sitting out front we just smiled. I was just disappointed that they would be like that. We have such a chill scene here it's hard for me to fathom real animosity because of gear or riding style. Around here the DH guys would just as easily have a beer with the XC guys as anyone else and vice versa, I don't know what it's like other places but that's how it is here.


The altitude can surely beat you to heck. Been there done that and also waited up for other people it was kicking and had them smoke me once we hit 3500 on the down slope.

I've also been in the second group that passed up the bling bikes on the way down a trail and it is fun.



bwheelin said:


> i still ride an entry level bike. $700 bike with $300 in upgrades. i just started riding 2 years ago and wanted to see if i would like it. doesn't make sense to pay top dollar for something you might not enjoy. i might upgrade down the line but right now i'm happy with my bike and upgrades.


That's about what I paid for my first bike, without upgrades but with a discount for it being a leftover. When I upgraded I did the same thing and bought a remainder. I'm still learning how to ride and sometimes I feel old and slow. Then one of the real old timers shows up and kicks my rear end on a bike that I wouldn't look twice at if I were in a buying mood and it just gives me hope I'll get better if I work at it.


----------



## Domtar (Oct 29, 2007)

*Jocks*

Unfortunately for all of us, some of the high school jocks have grown up and spilled inwards of cycling. Watch Breaking Away because it's a great movie that even some of my non-cycling friends really enjoy. I am also "a cutter".


----------



## sofarider1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Sounds like they are from LA.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

cifex said:


> I call semi-BS. A wakeboard could not carve on a groomer and would be wicked slow in pow (though probably fun). Dunno why anyone would laugh at it though. I'd prob have a beer waiting for you at the bottom of the run.


Obviously you only have semi-rad skillz.

Plus my monkey suit is all kinds of aero.


----------



## citizenlee (Oct 5, 2009)

Great story. One of the main things that bothers me about MTB is the elitist nature of some of those who do it. Always good to hear when someone gets one up on them


----------



## cindymunoz (Aug 8, 2009)

Great story, loved it!! 

I don't understand the whole bike snobbery thing...my brother and I go riding every weekend and whenever else we can, my brother rides a Schwinn from Wal-mart and I have a 10 year old Cannondale hardtail. We get the looks from the guys with the pricey set ups and just let it roll off our backs, we are after all decidedly "lo-tech", no jerseys, no fancy clip in shoes, no bike rack on our cars even, lol! But we have a blast every time we ride and that's all that matters to us.


----------



## Mongoose Pilot (Jun 30, 2009)

*RaWk On!*



cindymunoz said:


> Great story, loved it!!
> 
> I don't understand the whole bike snobbery thing...my brother and I go riding every weekend and whenever else we can, my brother rides a Schwinn from Wal-mart and I have a 10 year old Cannondale hardtail. We get the looks from the guys with the pricey set ups and just let it roll off our backs, we are after all decidedly "lo-tech", no jerseys, no fancy clip in shoes, no bike rack on our cars even, lol! But we have a blast every time we ride and that's all that matters to us.


RaWk On Cindy! I have found that the snobs just love to show how little wisdom they have by acting that way. Every time they run their mouths about how great they are it makes me laugh. Maturity has eluded them and that is their own curse.


----------



## pellertpale (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, good stuff. I'm rolling on a bunch of misfit parts from the local Dick's Sporting Goods back room that I assembled myself just to have a mtb. I figure I will end up with that attitude being projected at me. 

Just a week, or so, back I was riding and I had a loosy goosy LH crank arm that needed tightening every so often, due to my own improper assembly, and I came across another rider who had much nicer stuff who said his bike wasn't working right since he got it back from the LBS. I could see him giving my ride the condescending eye, but I was thinking "Dude you got all this nice stuff, but don't know jack about it." 

Maybe I will stick with riding, and be able to afford high end stuff. Maybe not.


----------



## ErrantGorgon (Apr 13, 2006)

Buddy of mine keeps calling me for build advice on a $7k Moots he's going to have built. Last time he called I said, "the most important thing you need to worry about is getting legs to push a $7k bike." 

When you show up with a rig like that, the burden of worthiness is on you. 

P.S. my riding ability matches my rig cost prefectly, give or take a buck fifty.


----------



## Perrry (Oct 21, 2009)

Joeshwa24 said:


> Ha... dude I am 6'5" and tip the scales at 235... Skinny was not what they were thinking, but I am down with what you are saying. I don't think that's how it happened but you could be right, actually hope you are. However, the laughter and facial expressions led me to believe otherwise. Honestly, if those guys showed up this weekend and asked to ride with us I would totally ride with them, I'm not a grudge holder at all, live and let live.


Josh,

I've been to Cloudcroft five or six times, man what a beautiful place. But I've never had the chance to ride there. Next time I'm there maybe I'll look you and your friends up. It would be great if you could show an old flat lander where to ride.

Last time I was there was two years ago. I've got family in El Paso. The drive up to Cloudcroft is one of my favorite roads. The fog was so thick on the mountain last time we had to go like 5 miles an hour. Couldn't see a dam thing.

Talking about bike snobs I see it all the time. At least around here in NC, cycling is being taken over by baby boomers. I should know because I am one. That age group is looking for their next sport after blown out knees and the like from too much basketball, tennis, or soccer in my case, etc. A lot of baby boomers have plenty of money for a top notch bike even though they have no idea how to ride it. When they spend a few grand on their first bike its really just insecurity. They are already keeping up with the Jones with cars, houses, cigars, scotch, mistresses, or whatever. A lot of those type of people I've come to know get over themselves after a few months or a year of riding. I'm sure riding with good people like you has something to do with that.

Perrry


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Sep 17, 2009)

Heck yeah Perrry anytime your local shoot me a PM, I am always ready to ride. If you like the road up you will love the trails.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

ErrantGorgon said:


> Buddy of mine keeps calling me for build advice on a $7k Moots he's going to have built. Last time he called I said, "the most important thing you need to worry about is getting legs to push a $7k bike."
> 
> When you show up with a rig like that, the burden of worthiness is on you.
> 
> P.S. my riding ability matches my rig cost prefectly, give or take a buck fifty.


absolutely.
what's the point of someone riding a super expensive bike and than when they hit the trails it looks like their first time riding. :skep:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

I have nothing but respect for the guys who ride often and are content with their old gear. they have important values that transcend riding. Me, I can't help but spend my retirement money on a new bike every few years.


----------



## Raineman (Feb 7, 2008)

Chances are they were laughing about something else and maybe you personalized it.(?) 

That seesm WAY more likely.

Get in fights at bars cuz someone looks at you funny-liike?


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

roc865 said:


> absolutely.
> what's the point of someone riding a super expensive bike and than when they hit the trails it looks like their first time riding. :skep:


Why not? Its their money. Now you are just reverse discriminating and also saying that I have to "deserve" my bike

I feel my current bike is a pretty good match for my skills and my budget, but even if I never get any better than I am now I would still love to try something a bit nicer. I'm sure I would be able to appreciate that the bike is lighter, that the brakes are better, that the suspension works better, etc regardless of whether I can take _full_ advantage of the capabilities of such a bike


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Sep 17, 2009)

I have to admit, I didn't intend for this to turn into a "your skills don't match you bike" thread. Since I started this thread I have purchased an 08 Epic and I love it and I can by no means use it to the fullest of its potential. It was more of a "bike snobery...what up with that?" kind of thread that I was going for.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Joeshwa24 said:


> I have to admit, I didn't intend for this to turn into a "your skills don't match you bike" thread. Since I started this thread I have purchased an 08 Epic and I love it and I can by no means use it to the fullest of its potential. It was more of a "bike snobery...what up with that?" kind of thread that I was going for.


You've created a Monster ... ha ha !

ut: :crazy:


----------



## ErrantGorgon (Apr 13, 2006)

I’m not saying that judging someone’s skills vs. bike cost is right, I'm only saying that one should expect it. They may be able to shrug it off and not think twice about all the pointing and talking in hushed tones, good on them if they can. But if that prospect seems unsavory to you, then you should ask yourself, am I the kind of rider who's abilities are consistent with a bike of this caliber? Its different for strong riders who ride old or outdated gear, there is a sense of asceticism that goes along with that and we find it noble. However, when someone is clearly outmatched by their gear, it comes off as ostentatious and flashy with no substance. 

Keep in mind, I ride very expensive gear but I happen to be the fastest rider that I ride with.


I ride alone.


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

It's not about the bike. There are:

fast riders who ride cheap bikes because they're beginners, but have a natural ability
fast riders who ride cheap bikes because they don't make enough money to buy nice ones
fast riders who ride cheap bikes because they make enough money but have costly families
fast riders who ride cheap bikes because they're between nice bikes
fast riders who ride cheap bikes because they trash everything they own in 4 rides anyway
fast riders who ride cheap bikes because the nice bike is in the shop
slow riders who ride nice bikes because they're new to the sport and wanted to start with something that wouldn't hinder their development
slow riders that ride nice bikes because they only get a chance to ride once in a blue moon, but love nice bikes anyway
slow riders that ride nice bikes because they just don't have any natural athletic ability, and never will, but have a ton of passion for the sport and love riding a work of art regardless
slow riders who ride nice bikes because after 15 years of racing, they burned out (happens a lot), and getting back into it, they know full well they're going to be back in racing shape in a season, & see no reason to have to ride junk for that season.

...to name a few. Trying to judge people by what type of bike they ride is a mistake.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

I think I ride a "Nice" bike, finally! 09 Superlight frame with parts gathered over time, maybe worth two grand if being generous. Not a snob, just proud of the bike I now have.
But some of the most consistent and happy riders here are on entry level bikes, and they rock! When riding with them the fun is contagious. Rode with them a few times before I really noticed their low end bikes, nothing low end with their riding.


----------



## ErrantGorgon (Apr 13, 2006)

HotBlack said:


> It's not about the bike. There are:
> 
> fast riders who ride cheap bikes because they're beginners, but have a natural ability
> fast riders who ride cheap bikes because they don't make enough money to buy nice ones
> ...


said the slow rider


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

ErrantGorgon said:


> said the slow rider


I have been.


----------



## Team SDH (Oct 22, 2009)

Heh, nice story. Reminded me of this time back in 2000 when I lived out in Missouri this guy was bragging how fast he was on the mini DH trail there was at the local bike park. I at the time had my Zaskar hardtail, needless to say I ended up being the 1st one down and he wasn't too happy about it...
thew moral, keep your mouth shut and let your riding do the talking.
Here's what I think since they were from out of town, at their local trails they're kings because they know it so well but here not so much and thats what they forgot to factor in.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

brassnipples said:


> I've been fortunate to always have bikes that fall in the nice category, but nothing that's been over the top flashy or expensive. This year I picked up a fairly flashy bike really cheap on craigslist and it's made me stupid. It is a really nice rig that I love riding hard and it's been fun to show it off to my friends who know I would never normally pay for stuff like carbon cranks. But I get self conscience about it at the trailhead because it attracts attention (probably all in my head), so I usually wait until the last minute to pull it out of the car and take off.
> 
> I'm neuritic enough about it that I've worked hard to be a lot faster this year just so I wouldn't be "that guy" struggling down the trail on a blingy bike. Yea, I have issues.


i feel the same way. i'm not the greatest rider and my bike is pretty damn nice but i don't want to be that "poser guy" because i'm really not.. i just lack skills and confidence.


----------



## Castle (Jul 13, 2003)

Mike Aswell said:


> There was a post on my LBS' blog about InterBike that said:
> 
> "Is the 26" hardtail truly dead, and, if so, when will Europe get that memo?"
> 
> ...


26's for the win!

The guys over the pond know what's up!

oh yeah and to the thread poster, don't even sweat things/people like that.... One of the most fun bikes I've had was a hodge podge kona I threw together (out of bins or parts lying around) for xc riding before I left the bike shop (I've owned a number of 4,000$+ rigs working in the shop) Point being just have fun even if it means riding 29r's..... that hodge podge Kona gave back to me so much and was a blast to ride.... It sadly, recently had to be retired......


----------



## chitownmtb (Oct 7, 2009)

I was out hiking earlier this summer in a group and some bikers came down the trail on comfort bikes. Now this is at Castle wood in Missouri and those trails are not for the faint of heart in some areas, especially where we were hiking. At first I snickered thinking to myself "why on earth would you ride that out here" And then my fiance said, what does it matter what they are riding, they are having fun. its soo true, I will never snicker again.


----------



## Robmc7759 (Oct 11, 2009)

I enjoyed reading this thread. I ride a 97 Schwin Mesa that is in really good shape for its age. I have found that the places where I ride have probably 95% elitist jerks that look down at me. I am probably right in the middle, I beat some of them on somedays, and I also have the ones that smoke me. I could afford a new bike. Do I want to buy one? I don't know. I have a family I would rather take care of than do something for myself.


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

Some people ride **** bikes fast to prove a point. These people have a problem with their egos!


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

My brother used to ride a $25 road bike he got at tag sale. Nothing gave him more pleasure than dropping guys on $3000 bikes.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

Gasp4Air said:


> My brother used to ride a $25 road bike he got at tag sale. Nothing gave him more pleasure than dropping guys on $3000 bikes.


Up until 2001, I had Spez M2 road frame with down tube shifters and 105 components. I loved that bike ... although, my old back couldn't take it now days.


----------



## ncblue (Nov 12, 2009)

fallzboater said:


> It's all very, very simple. Anybody on a bike worth more than 1.5 times yours is a tool, and on a bike worth less than 1/2 yours is a loser. That generally still leaves a decent number of potential riding partners, and plenty of people to mock. Both are important.


Damn near the best Internet post I have ever read. This also applies to clothes, cars, boats, etc, etc.



RiderDean said:


> I started on a Wall-mart bike. I put almost 800 dirt-miles on it then bought my Giant. It was a Schwinn, weighed 44 pounds and I cranked the hell out of it! I now have almost 1500 dirt-miles on my giant that is 15 months old.
> 
> I respect the hell out of ANYONE out there cranking on the trails but I have a special respect for those with the drive to do it on the oldest, heaviest, least expensive bikes..... because anyone can buy equipment ..............but it takes an frickin Olympian to suck the marrow out of it!


Damn straight! I'm cranking a Schwinn just like that, and I ride the he11 out of it. I can afford a new bike, but what's the thrill in that? Any schmo can throw down a CC and get the best, but I like being different, and dragging that 44 pounder will only make ME stronger.

Look down on me if you will, I'm too old to care....


----------



## Trev (Oct 2, 2008)

Thhe original post reminds me of one of the triathlons I did ealier this summer. A guy had the newest cervelo TT bike that probably weighed less then the leaf on the ground beside it. As I'm watching the last 3 stragglers come out of the water way behind everyone else, he ends up beign the last one out and sure enough he didn't even finish the bike he was so done.

I don't have the most expensive bikes but the ones that I own have good upgrades on them, but whenever I pass a guy on an old cheap mtb at my local trails I always give him a smile and a nod. It can be tougher riding the trails on those old bikes and the fact that someones actually riding on two wheels and not sitting on their ass at home is enough to bring a smile across my face and earn my respect


----------



## SHALAKO (May 10, 2009)

Great post! I got my first FS mountain bike ( Cdale Super V 500) back in 2000 or 2001 when I was 12 or 13. I rode the heck outta that thing ( and wrecked the heck outta it!) till a few months ago. It started about 2 years ago when I was riding Sandia Crest and saw everyone on their nice brand new bikes and felt like mine was outdated (remember I was like 17). Once I moved to CA I started Mtn biking a lot more and decided it was time for a new bike. I rode my Cdale for a while and it started to feel too small (im pretty sure its a med). So long story short I ended up buying a brand new 4k bike. YES its a lot of money but I made some changes to my lifestyle like not eating out and going to the bars as much so I could afford it and Im fine with that bcz I LOVE biking. To anyone that says you dont need to spend that much on a bike to have fun and it wont make you better I agree with you but I also say do what makes you happy. Olvb if I had a family and house and everything I would consider spending that much but Im 21 and love to bike so I dont see a problem with spending that much. For the record I could be happier with my new bike and nice gear, I do feel like people judge you when you have nice gear though. Its as if they think your some rich yuppie but really Im just young and mtn biking is basically my only hobby and thats what I like to spend MY money on. I dont judge people on older bikes ( I rode one till 4 months ago!) and I dont see why people need to judge anyone on the trails... JUST HAVE FUN


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm waiting for someone to post something about getting laughed at AND smoked by the guy on the expensive bike.

It's wierd because on the SS, sometimes I have to sprint a little to get up some hills, often times passing people. Most of the time, I slow it down to bring my heartrate down (got to ride the rest of the day, you know?), when somebody on a geared bike goes blowing by me.

I'm just waiting for a thread to be started in the tone of, "Guy on SS tried to race me, but I smoked him!"

Regarding all this and having been riding moto for a good while, is this seems to be a consistent tone in any sport, but especially speed sports.


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

Best post I've seen in awhile. To be honest, I don't think I could have resisted a smarta$$ comment to those guys when they finished up. I don't know how you were able to keep it to yourself. 

Ride On.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

As much as I love a good dialed ride, I'd be embarrassed to show up on a $5,000 bike. $5,000! That's a lot of money for a bike.


----------



## solara (Sep 5, 2007)

Just because someone shows up on a 5k bike doesn't mean they paid that much for it - especially if it's a few years old already.

If it's a competition, then performance matters. If not, all that matters is each person's attitude.


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

this story sounds fabricated


----------



## MtnSpectre (Nov 21, 2004)

It does a bit but very possible depending on the length of the ride. I've learned not to judge you never know. It took me two occasions to learn this. First was a group ride and two of the guys were short and stout riding some old rigids...3 hours into the mountains of Colorado, I was sucking wind, cramping and begging for mercy as they chuckled at my predicament. Second and last time was in Atlanta on the Olympic course. Rode with a guy who was at least 30 years my senior thinking it would be a slow and easy ride. I was telling him to go on ahead and not wait for me at the top of every up. Finished up that ride with him and got his email address as he was lacing up his shoes for a trail run....I was toast. Never again!!


----------



## Arby (Sep 2, 2004)

That's fantastic. The only way this could have gone down any better would be if you or one of your friends were rocking a tall pair of 3 or even 4 striper socks!

Continue to rip,
Arby


----------



## spartan034 (Apr 5, 2007)

Yep, never judge a rider by the bike. but imo, if you can afford a $5000 rig and you're slow, go for it if it makes you happy, just dont be a [email protected]$$ on the trail to people cuz they ride a 300 dollar bike.

Keep rocking it OP


----------

